# What Have you Lost?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Since there's a post of what you have found what have you lost while Hunting. Me and my dad got some prescription glasses then went up hunting he lost his after only having them for 9 hours and I lost mine a few hours later. We wern't used to them but we couldn't find the deer that hunt. We've lost a few things but the worst I think has to be my little bag of snickers I died the rest of the hour I was on the hill.

Thanks


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, gloves, a couple licenses, nearly a shot gun once, oh and plenty of arrows. Probably plenty more that I've just forgot about.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I once got giardia after drinking from a 'spring' (really a seep from a pool higher above) in the Tetons. I lost at least 10 pounds, a roll of toilet paper, a pair of pants, both socks, and a wool hat before I made it back to trailhead.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Every year I seem to loose a couple of gently used cans of chilli. And more times than not, that makes me loose a t-shirt or a pair of jersy gloves.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

A whole box of those wonderful little kudos granola bar variety packs. Three years ago near fish springs I got out of the truck to take a leak. I was holding the box in my lap and set it on the bedside when i got out. When we got wher we were going, it was time to load the packs and then it hit me. I was so disapointed. If someone found a box out ther that wasent in a puddle, I would like it back. If it was in a puddle, I hope you didnt eat them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've definately lost my patience a few times...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Way back in the summer of '87. I was 16 and "in love" for the first time, as much as any 16 year old can be in love. I took my girlfriend to my favorite high mountain lake in Idaho. Beautiful blue skies, white fluffy clouds, a grassy spot near the lake and a blanket. Well, one thing led to another. I treated her like a total gentleman would. I lit the grill and broke out a package of antelope steaks and a cooler of mountain dew. We were two kids lost in the beauty of a beautiful situation. All the world was a wonder. And like anyone taking part in the list of firsts, I was nervous. Both nervous really. And I guess in the excitement of it all, I lost it. One thing I'll never get back. One thing most special to any person in my situation.









I lost my favorite hunting knife I used to cut up the antelope steak. It was her first time..... eating antelope so I guess she was nervous too because she didn't see where I dropped it either. Eventually lost the girlfriend too, but I do miss that old knife. That knife is the only thing I lost that day. ;-)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good one Gary..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: -_O- 

One time....I lost my way. It was in the Uinta's at Trial Lake.....gone for nine hours, finally wandered myself back to camp. Nobody missed me... :|


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

tons of gloves. water bottles. shotgun shells. even my dad once. :lol: some arrows. a few knifes. i know there is more but i can't think of anything at this moment.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Way back in the summer of '87. I was 16 and "in love" for the first time, as much as any 16 year old can be in love. I took my girlfriend to my favorite high mountain lake in Idaho. Beautiful blue skies, white fluffy clouds, a grassy spot near the lake and a blanket. Well, one thing led to another. I treated her like a total gentleman would. I lit the grill and broke out a package of antelope steaks and a cooler of mountain dew. We were two kids lost in the beauty of a beautiful situation. All the world was a wonder. And like anyone taking part in the list of firsts, I was nervous. Both nervous really. And I guess in the excitement of it all, I lost it. One thing I'll never get back. One thing most special to any person in my situation.
> 
> I lost my favorite hunting knife I used to cut up the antelope steak. It was her first time..... eating antelope so I guess she was nervous too because she didn't see where I dropped it either. Eventually lost the girlfriend too, but I do miss that old knife. That knife is the only thing I lost that day. ;-)


I was worried about this one. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I lost a pair of Oakley Straight Jackets up AF Canyon... wife and I had gone for a little hike and I left the glasses sitting in the leaves right by this little creek we found. Always meant to go back up in there and get them, just never got around to it. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't lose it, but my cousin lost a .45 Colt while we were out hunting one time. It's somewhere along the Skyline Drive above Gooseberry Reservoir if anybody wants it. :lol:


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I lost a pair of Oakley Straight Jackets up AF Canyon... wife and I had gone for a little hike and I left the glasses sitting in the leaves right by this little creek we found. Always meant to go back up in there and get them, just never got around to it. 8)


Thats why I don't buy $150-200 dollar glasses anymore. I keep the cheap ones forever, until there wore out. Lost my favorite Swiss Army knife that my dad gave me back in the 70's up at Pine view one time back in the late 80's. Just dove out of the boat for a refreshing swim and when I got back in the boat it was gone from my pocket, along with a little baggy and some other stuff. DANG!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Lost a duck call and a pack of .50 Cal Powerbelt muzzleloading bullets. Not on the same hunt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sanity :|


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

-I have lost two different knives over the years that I really miss. 
-I buddy and I lost the truck for a few hours one evening on the West Moutains rifle hunting. 
-The first year I bowhunted I was hiking though some thick timber (later to become known as the **** Jungle) and lost my whole bow quiver with 7 arrows and broadheads. 
-One year elk hunting in Wyoming I found a matching pair of moose sheds. As it was first thing in the morning I didn't want to carry them around so I hid them under a pine tree next to a pond. Later in the day I came back and they were gone.

Mark


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

In 50 years of hunting I've only lost 3 things, 1st was my virginity _(O)_ ...... later on in life I it was an International Scout when the brakes failed going down a very steep hill O-|-O, lately I seem to lose my patience  but at least I can get it back.Oh yeah, my wife also says I've lost my mind , but I don't see any problem with drawing 3 deer and an elk tag this year :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

During the general season deer hunt a few years ago, I lost all my ammo for my rifle. I had one of those allen cartridge holders and during the day they had rubbed against my leg and fell out luckly I had the 3 in the rifle. I have an unlce that looses something about every hunt, binos one year a small pistol the next. 
So Bird that is in my neck of the woods 45 colt you say :wink: How long ago was it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was talked into taking a guy shooting last winter that just bought his first firearm (a Bersa .380 auto) and after he shot a bunch of crap, I told him he had to go pick his garbage up before we left. So when he went to pick up all of his targets that he had been shooting, he lost his only clip that was fully loaded out in the snow somewhere. I felt bad because I got home and looked up prices for new mags and they were around $50!
So if any of you found a clip full of .380s south of Saratoga just off Redwood near those big dirt mounds, I know who it belongs to!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I lost a pair of eyeglasses and a garmin rino 120 on the same trip one year! That was a bit frustrating. Also a couple gloves here and there that fell out of pockets/packs...One year in the Uintahs, I forgot a camelback where we had the 4 wheeler parked and remembered after 30 minutes hard ride on a very poor trail. In fact, the worst trail I have ever ridden. Well, I was just going to write it off as a loss, but realized it had my tag in it. So, I had to go pick it back up. Last year I lost a big 4 point buck after I gave it some time to expire and found some old codgers claiming it as their [email protected]#$%(#...also, had a buddy lose my buck knife in the slush one winter on strawberry bay while ice fishing...I gotta be more careful!!!


----------

